# Tubes with hathcock target sniper or similar?



## iBeef (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm recently getting back into sling shots/catapults after dipping my toe in and out of the hobby for a few years. Previously I used to try and shoot at a 45 degree canted angle but I was always inconsistent which led to frustration a lot of the time. I recently blew the dust off of my Dankungs and started up again and after watching a few videos, I've adopted the "gangsta" style and my shooting is the most consistent it's ever been. It's really reignited my keenness to get back into the hobby and I already have some 1842 on the way from Dankung with one of the neat little band setting jigs.

Anyway onto my question, I have a Dankung Toucan which is my favourite sling shot but I find it to have a few hot spots when shooting it for a while. I'm tempted to round the edges off the grip or get some padded tape to sort it out. However, I've always liked the idea of a slingshot similar to the Bill Hayes hathcock target sniper or over here in the UK the Bloodshot Alicat. They look very comfortable and as if they would help promote a better form. I'm also a big fan of tubing though over bands, I love the simplicity of changing tubing bandsets in a heart beat and the life span they give. Has anyone ever used this type of sling shot with tubing? If so how did it perform? A lot of ads say it could be used with tubing but they look as if they're primarily designed to be shot with bands.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

IMO . Tubes attached in the same manner as flats works really well on the Hathcock . ( Wrap and tuck method ) It makes for a more consistent shot to shot set up . A single tube will make for a easy sighting alignment . It only takes a couple of minutes to do so convenience is really not an issue .


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually - the new poly version of the HTS with the universal band mount should be quite easy to get to shoot tubes - in a variety of attachment approaches.


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello mattwalt,

Going under the premise there are no dumb questions... What are universal band mounts. I have my HTS (poly version) banded at the moment TTF w/Theraband gold for marbles & heavey ammo & I have different latex, a lightweight pale yellow for 3/8th. I also have scads of Theraband tubing of different strengths. Wrap & tuck I know, but if there's a easier method......?

Thanks.


----------



## iBeef (Jun 15, 2013)

treefork said:


> IMO . Tubes attached in the same manner as flats works really well on the Hathcock . ( Wrap and tuck method ) It makes for a more consistent shot to shot set up . A single tube will make for a easy sighting alignment . It only takes a couple of minutes to do so convenience is really not an issue .





mattwalt said:


> Actually - the new poly version of the HTS with the universal band mount should be quite easy to get to shoot tubes - in a variety of attachment approaches.


Thanks for the replies guys, I think maybe I was a little unclear. I meant this question for firing looped tubes not singles.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Beef - yeah - looped bands.

Firstly Ol'School - My bad. Poly as in polycarbonate. The new HTS has what Bill calls Universal mounts.









This allows for a few cool attachment methods. Bill uses 8mm rivets for his quick band attachment. This allows for a bolted Gypsy tab using a looped leather tab - so a fairly simple quick-change for looped bands. This would be I think the best option. Saurean Ventures on Ebay sells 4 x classic hunter pouches that should be ideal. You'd also be able to switch between OTT or TTF as suits you.

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:176378]

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grooved-Steel-Nutserts-Blindnut-4-5-6-8-mm-Serrated-Rivet-Nuts-Threaded-Rivnut-/121578747347?var=&hash=item1c4ea875d3:m:mlZLdTsp6Aq0O7FM934zVLg

or can use

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stainless-Steel-Flat-Head-Inner-Hexagon-Blind-Rivet-Nuts-Fastener-6mm-Thread-Dia-/361828112823?hash=item543ea2d9b7

Another approach is to simply pull the loop through the hole and flip back over the attachment post and slip into one of the band slots...

The last option - is to use a mini plug (like an Ocularis) Gopher uses similar as well on his Versamount - Get a powder coating plug / cork even or similar that fits into the hole. You can either simply squash it and the tubes in place - or the elegant approach would be to create a nice groove for the bands to slot into and have the bands loop around the plug as its inserted (as done on the Ocularis). Been looking into blind rubber compression nuts for this attachment method.

Hope that helps.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Romany Custom has a few videos on Youtube showing various tube through hole attachment methods.


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

hEY! Thanks, great idea!


----------



## iBeef (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies, some great ideas put forward. I may have to treat myself next month!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

